# Scientists crack 'entire genetic code' of cancer



## lemonadesoda (Dec 16, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8414124.stm

Sharing good news... It is still a very long way to go... but having a map really helps


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for finding and posting that link.


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm, I wonder if they used Folding results for this breakthrough


----------



## hat (Dec 17, 2009)

That's awesome... significant results!!


----------



## dir_d (Dec 17, 2009)

WTB GPU client 3 i would be folding while at work if this was out, This is such good news too bad it was too late for my uncle


----------

